# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Lattice cube is hairy

## cpgrules

Anyone try printing out a lattice cube on their X Plus?I have alot of, well, not necessarily stringing, but looks like hair hanging off of the squares. I've only messed with the retraction setting of 1.5mm, but that doesn't affect anything. Anyone have any good suggested settings to dial in the X Plus?

----------


## curious aardvark

for a direct drive extruder a lot depends on the filament and print temp, as much as the retraction settings. 
2mm and 60mms would suit most pla's. 
temperature and filament type/colour is the main thing that causes stringing. 
Also how often you retract filament. 

What slicer are you using ?

----------

